# How Safe is it to install your screen printing shop in your basement or garage



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi guys

Just wondering, how safe is it to install all your equipment in your basement or garage. Just concern about health issues. I have a decent space which right now I’m using only for my Versacamm , Heat press , and all the material, I’m planning to expand and I want to get a Warhorse press 4 stations 6 colors. Obviously I will have to get the rest of the equipment that screenwriting involves. Dryer, flash dryer, exposure unit etc. is it too much to put all this stuff in a basement or garage. 

Appreciate your advise


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: How Safe is it to install your ship in your basemen or garage*

how's the ventilation and water supply/drains?
Is it legal to have it in your home in your area?

also the dryers give off a ton of heat obviously...


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: How Safe is it to install your ship in your basemen or garage*

as far as i know it is legal, 
The ventilation part is pretty good actually since its a walkout basement so it has a big slidding do facing the back yard


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: How Safe is it to install your ship in your basemen or garage*

I use my garage as a shop. It's safe if you make it safe, make sure you turn off your flash dryer or conveyor dryer at the end of the day. Also make sure there's no flammable liquids next to it.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: How Safe is it to install your ship in your basemen or garage*

Also forgot to mention that for health issues you can by a respirator when printing (i don't use one, but i know of people that do), i usually leave my garage door open when doing this so it helps out a bunch. Not sure how it would work out on a basement.


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Ambitious great tips.! keep them coming


----------



## buttton (Jul 27, 2009)

I work out of my basement just fine, I just ran cheap ventilation tube out a small window with 8in fans pulling air out. Unless you live somewhere warm all year round, youll have to close that door sometime.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I would check on the wiring in your basement: Make sure you have large enough or several breakers open to plug in a flash or conveyor. If you have a heat press currently, you should be fine for the flash, but possibly not a conveyor, depending on the size, many are 220/240V.
Definitely going to need ventilation installed, even with a respirator, for the dryer fumes and heat.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

Watch what chemicals you use for cleaning in your basement. I had to change over to "green" cleaning chemicals because the fumes where going through the floor into our living area and I have a large 2 fan system set up for cross ventilation.
If you can make it happen in your garage do it there. I think there is less chance of it affecting your living space.


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

Home based printing is where everyone should start!!!! That way you wouldnt see those start-up business go belly up after a year because they got overwelmed.
I started out in my house and was there for years. I learned the in and out of both sides of the business. Home base printing is awsome- Just check with the local laws- Watch the ventilation- make surethat the Chemicals dont come in the house and keep all ink where it belongs in the buckets not on the new couch!!!!


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

i'm set up in my basement and use the basement shower as my washout area... works great

I try to get chemicals that dont give me a headache and run the bathroom fan when i'm washing out my screens

so far, so good... haven't had any problems

one thing i have noticed is that i'm starting to grow another arm out of the middle of my back... anyone think this is related?

I'm thinking once it get's strong enuff, i'll add one of those table top presses behind me and do more shirts in less time


----------



## 4bagger (Jun 2, 2009)

You might want to investigate some around chemicals to be used in the process which will go down the drain if you are on a septic tank so as to not ruin your drain fills.


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks a lot guys. All your comments have been really helpful


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I got ink on one of my wife's rug once...she pretty much kicked my butt. Very dangerous. Other than that I have had no problems printing at home.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

We work out of our garage and have had no problems other than growing out of space. You need to follow the same precautions and legalities as you would in a commercial space.


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

great tips guys I will be setting up my shop in about soon , and I will post pictures


----------

